# Parliamentary Expresso!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

ehuy heuy
2,3,4...
from borgess to dame
you pretty know who i am herr kommissar
hey
dressed up in herr feuhrer dress
and the cap that supposed to be polish
herr hairs that too pretty groomed
driving in the' vintage car
what is some kind of a parade
herr best ranked commisar!

special place for parliamentary(complimentary) uberhauss discussions
need a (misinterpreted)constituency when i reach late the news spreads fast
thus rise in the morning babylonians 
jack jill n' joe 
whose needs a crown in this palmir place 
well we miss the crowd made a stop at a bridge needed to refill gas!
what this good cup of tea a prize for survivors
sugar sweet in this heat
what mean the tv programs are cool
this language of mine is spoken by argentinian kids!

chorus-
please give side don't you know its herr commisar! honk honk

Welcome kommisar
hey wouldn't buy some space in time!
right that through the beat!
and there something about my band ( 



 )probably!
cha cha cha

Oh a girl came from the crowd and say lay her finger on my skin!
why people cheering then i could throw a kiss to all!
Oh oh oh


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

What would maurizio pollini, karl bohm and their musicians would say?
Oh merrymen play some music fast! Hey karl bohm old man(imagining if were alive!) move your hands quick! Musicians sway your heads and the violins as fast as you can! And maurizio pollini play more quicker on piano!











To the premier...
If i had happen to have a piano duel with maurizio pollini i would had been defeated i accept. I imagined if i were to sit on the opposite side of him separated by a black curtain playing also piano complimenting the tunes i would had been able to continue till only 17 minutes while he stretched to 28 minutes! I would had to take a leave as my fingers were aching! But some of my tunes would perhaps had made maurizio pollini dizzy!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Something i would like to add philosophical what if distant realities in the world's time constraint are vague in nature. What if this present time reality on internet is also just a fictional dream? Like identities appearing from nowhere and music edited in even micro-seconds! Like living imagery?
What is then time difference between mozart's world and our world? Is our world then fiction?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

bellbottom said:


> What is then time difference between mozart's world and our world?


221 years. Mozart died in 1791, so that makes 221 years from his world to ours.


----------

